# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gember helpt ook tegen diabetes

## FRANCOIS580

*Gember helpt ook tegen diabetes*

Wetenschappers zijn al langer overtuid van de geneeskracht van gember. Resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken aan de gerenomeerde Univerity of Sydney leerden dat deze typisch Oosterse specerij nu ook helpt de symptomen en gevolgen van diabetes te verzachten. Waarvoor en hoe kunnen we gember allemaal gebruiken? 

Gember heeft voloende geneeskracht om je bloedsuikerspiegel zoveel mogelijk onder controle te houden Door het gebruik van gember kunnen diabetici eventuele complicaties op langere termijn voorkomen. Gember is in staat de glucose in je bloed op peil te houden door onder meer gebruik te maken van je spiercellen. Gember blijkt zelfs in staat om onafhankelijk via de concentratie insuline je glucose in je spiercellen opmerkelijk te verhogen. Zo helpt gember je bij het in toom houden van een te hoge bloedsuikerspieger, hetgeen op langere termijn allerlei schadelijke neverwerkingen kan veroorzaken.

*Specerij van oosterse afkomst*
Gember is een specerij van Oosterse afkomst die nu ook bij ons stilaan populairder wordt. Gember bezorgt niet alleen (Oosterse) gerechten hun typisch pittige smaak. Het kan ook in allerlei gebak en brood worden verwerkt maar speelt nu al eeuwenlang een hoofdrol in de oosterse geneeskunde.

Zo is gember efficiënt tegen ernstige hoofdpijn en migraine. Tijdens recente onderzoeken aan de Amerikaanse Universiteit van Michigan ontdekten wetenschappers dat gember de symptomen van vooral darmkanker kan verzachten en de verdere ontwikkeling ervan kan afremmen. Darmkanker werpt zich meer en meer op als een der meest voorkomende en dodelijkste kankers.

*Gember remt groei tumoren* 
Gember voorkomt het ontstaan van allerlei tumoren en kan hun verdere groei afstoppen. Tijdens jongste wetenschappelijke onderzoeken werden de deelnemers in twee groepen opgesplist. De eerste groep nam één maand lang dagelijks twee eetlepels gemalen gemberwortel. Anderen kregen een onschuldige placebo te slikken. Dagelijks gebruiken we een veel kleinere hoeveelheid gember, maar in de oosterse landen haalt men die twee eetlepels per dag moeiteloos. Voor, tijdens als na het onderzoek werd telkens het darmweefsel van de deelnemers grondig onderzocht. Daaruit bleek de ontstekingsremmende van gember over duidelijk. Het zijn overigens chronische ontstekingen van je darmweefsel die mede verantwoordelijk zijn voor het ontstaan van (kanker) tumoren en darmkanker.

*Gember helpt ook tegen migraine* 
Volgens de Oosterse geneeskunde is gember erg efficiënt bij allerlei neurologische aandoeningen. Men heeft het dan vooral over misselijkheid, braken, hoofdpijn.../...

Lees verder...

----------

